# Advice on 98 A6 Purchase



## RedZR (Jun 4, 2001)

Good evening,
I am looking at upgrading to a 1998 Audi A6 Quattro within the next few days, assuming the car checks out.
It's a 98 with 45k miles on it and is a lease return car. I spoke with the original owner who told me that with the exception of the drivers side window motor the car has been flawless. 
Is there anything I should look out for when inspecting the car? I can catch the "nornal" stuff like cv joints and fluid leaks but I was wondering if there are any items or systems that require special attention or are prone to failure.
Also, what big $$ maintenance items will I be looking at with this type of mileage (cam timing belt, spark plugs, etc).
The car is be "certified" under the Audi Advantage plan so I do have a 2 year warranty- put I am a litt;le concerned about the mileage.
BTW they want $25,900 for the car and it's very clean.
Thanks for any help you can provide.
Sincerely,
Dan Durbin


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Advice on 98 A6 Purchase (RedZR)*

The 1998 A6 was the worst one ever. Lots of weird kinks. Trust me, my mom had one. It drives a lot better than the 2001 A6 IMO (that my mom has now), but that could just be me. I'd say look at a new A4. It will be more rewarding to have a new car that you bought with the same money. Unless this is an underground deal, the new cars would be the way to go. 
Reasons not to get 1998 A6:
1. Its used
2. Wood looks very fake, especially with the Toungston Gray and Maroon interiors\
3. Seating surfaces are very harsh.
4. Since the 1998 model was the first one, it did not have any of the original kinks worked out. I can count at least 5 recalls on that car and we were still getting them when we turned teh car in in late 2001. You will definatley have lots of recalls. If you buy the car, mke sure all the recalls have been done.
5. That car was in the shop all the time. The instrument cluster always had a weird light and the odomoter was always flashing "SRVC" Heated steering wheel gave out a lot too.
6. Filling it up with gas sucks (Whenever we filled that car up, the gas would pour out of the tank if you tried to top it off even once) The first time we realized this, at least 5 gallons spilled on the gas station pavement. ($7 in premium)
7. Has old Bose radio (new technology is much better)
8. 6-disc CD changer IN TRUNK sucks dick big time. I am not aware of models with a single CD player.
9. Make sure when you inspect the car, you look underneath the front bumper really low. There is a "scratch bar" (what I call it) underneath there that got really torn up when you pulled up against a curb. The metalwork underneath these 1998 and 1999 models looks like a train wreck. Make sure you look at that.
But, there are many good things about the A6. First of all man, its an A6. Sweet ass car. 2.8 drives like a dream. When we turned my mom's car in, it had 20,000 miles on the engine and the car was just breaking in. But, you really should consider your alternatives. There is a lot out there for $25,000 that you mifght have a better time with and enjoy more than an antiquate A6.
Jack
PS
If you have any further questions, you can e-mail me--- [email protected]


----------



## RedZR (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Advice on 98 A6 Purchase (JettaBoy04)*

The primary reason for having to upgrade is because we need a car that will hold 3 child seats in the rear- our 2001 Jetta does not cut it, plus a new A6 is over $40k. That's a little toom much $$s


----------



## JettaBoy04 (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: Advice on 98 A6 Purchase (RedZR)*

Ah, I see
What about Land Rover FREELANDER? Should be appearing in dealer showrooms soon. I just saw one at my dealer. Oh, but if you do get teh A6, check out underneath the bumber, trust me. It is so easy to scratch up. The A6 is a nice car and you will be pleased no matter what but I don;t think you should spend 25K for a car that will give you problems. Oh yeah, and get some birth control while you're at it


----------

